# R.I.P. Cockena



## tiellytiel (Jun 23, 2013)

This post is dedicated to Cockena. This morning I found Cockena dead on the floor :'(. She had a tumor in her reproductive system that couldn't be removed. It's been there for a while. I miss her and all the great times and I wish I could've enjoyed it more when I was there. I remember when I first got her when I was 9 in Anaheim now I'm 17. :'( :'( :'(...........
❀02/2005 - 7/8/2013 Cockena :lutino:❀


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Im very sorry for your loss


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry. RIP Cockena.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

I am so sorry, poor baby Cockena


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Poor Cockena. We recently lost one of our cockatiels, so I know what a void it brings.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm sorry you lost her. What she had wasn't curable. I can tell you really cared about her.. 

:flowers:


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I am deeply sorry for the loss of your beloved Cockena.


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of Cockena.:frown:


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry. May she rest in peace.


----------



## tiellytiel (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I really appreciate it. We buried her yesterday and put lots of flower. I cried sooo much yesterday especially when looking at her empty cage. I cleaned her cage and put it away. I use it for my boy bird, Maxno, when I have to clean his cage now. Today was better but of course I'm still in deep grief. She's been with me from childhood to teen to adult. But she's in a better place since she's not suffering from the tumor anymore. I miss her soooooooo much :'(. I wrote a song about her and i'm goin to make a video. Everytime I think about her...


----------



## tiellytiel (Jun 23, 2013)

Scribbles said:


> Poor Cockena. We recently lost one of our cockatiels, so I know what a void it brings.


I'm sorry for your lose too


----------



## singalalka (Nov 19, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss .... Fly free little one :angel:


----------



## TexTiel (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm very sorry for your loss. **hugs**


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*Cockena*

I understand and feel your pain. Last October I lost my beloved 'tiel to cancer. She too had it in her reproductive system and liver. It is so hard...We always will have our memories, but there is such an emptiness. Peace be with you.


----------



## tiellytiel (Jun 23, 2013)

Janalee said:


> I understand and feel your pain. Last October I lost my beloved 'tiel to cancer. She too had it in her reproductive system and liver. It is so hard...We always will have our memories, but there is such an emptiness. Peace be with you.


i'm sorry about your loss too . it's horrible what these tumours can do


----------



## tiellytiel (Jun 23, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLPz4ksYM58 My video I made for cockena.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

It's so sad I was tearing a little
I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

what a beautiful tribute video! you loved her so much  rip Cockena.
and Maxno is gorgeous.
thinking of you xx


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*Cockena*

I hope you don't mind if I ask, but can you tell me how you found out your bird had cancer? I took mine last July (almost exactly a year ago) because she had developed a slight limp. You know how our birds love to climb around! I thought she had just twisted or caught her leg on something. I took her to the vet and she told me she didn't think it was an injury but seemed neurological. I asked what would cause that and she said it could be a tumor ( a bird's body cavity is so small a tumor there can press on the nerves to the leg.) She suggested blood work which did indicate possible cancer. The vet then suggested x-rays which confirmed cancer in the liver, spleen and right ovary. What a nasty shock! I took my beloved birdie to the vet expecting nothing more than a sprain only to find out she had cancer. I have a lot of faith in my avian vet now...everything she told me was right on. She was compassionate and understanding, but also honest with me.
If it's not too painful, I'd be interested hear how you learned of your bird's illness.


----------



## tiellytiel (Jun 23, 2013)

Janalee said:


> I hope you don't mind if I ask, but can you tell me how you found out your bird had cancer? I took mine last July (almost exactly a year ago) because she had developed a slight limp. You know how our birds love to climb around! I thought she had just twisted or caught her leg on something. I took her to the vet and she told me she didn't think it was an injury but seemed neurological. I asked what would cause that and she said it could be a tumor ( a bird's body cavity is so small a tumor there can press on the nerves to the leg.) She suggested blood work which did indicate possible cancer. The vet then suggested x-rays which confirmed cancer in the liver, spleen and right ovary. What a nasty shock! I took my beloved birdie to the vet expecting nothing more than a sprain only to find out she had cancer. I have a lot of faith in my avian vet now...everything she told me was right on. She was compassionate and understanding, but also honest with me.
> If it's not too painful, I'd be interested hear how you learned of your bird's illness.


Of course, i dont mind! sorry if my grammars poor. Im typing on my tablet. Im not sure if we the tumor was cancerous. I didntndo bloodwork to see because it wouldnt help her. When i took her to the vet, he said it was a tumour in her reproductive system. Her ovaries. He said that even if i brought her 6 months ago there would be nothing they could do but drain the fluid and give her medication. He also said that it was something that couldnt be prevented and it was nothing on my part. It is like cancer it just happens. But i did research and it said cancer can cause by chemicals, carcinogens in diet, environmental factors, etc. Maybe the vet was saying that to make me feel better. And ive been feelin guilty. Its bothering me that maybe if things were different she wouldve still been here. Because my mom stopped letting me put her in the house because it was messy. She made me put her in the laundry. And they fumes and detergent. And then she made me put her in the garage and we use to park cars in there wayy back but not anymore. Theres still products and chemical. We recently put an ac in there for the summer. Its bothering me that maybe if her environment was better she wouldve been still here. Curse my parents. Cockena was limping too. When she perched on one foot, she would lean to the side. I noticed the lump on her on either june1 or 2 and she passed away july 8th. When did you notice a lump on her?


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*Cockena*

I never did notice a lump. It was the blood work and x-rays that showed the cancer. There really isn't anything you can do to cure cancer in a little bird. My vet gave me some medicine that did help some. My 'tiel never really seemed to be in pain, although sometimes I could tell she just wasn't herself. 
Please don't blame yourself. Cancer is something that just happens sometimes. Thanks so much for your response! And I don't check grammar or spelling!


----------



## tiellytiel (Jun 23, 2013)

Janalee said:


> I never did notice a lump. It was the blood work and x-rays that showed the cancer. There really isn't anything you can do to cure cancer in a little bird. My vet gave me some medicine that did help some. My 'tiel never really seemed to be in pain, although sometimes I could tell she just wasn't herself.
> Please don't blame yourself. Cancer is something that just happens sometimes. Thanks so much for your response! And I don't check grammar or spelling!


Your welcome! Cockena seemed to nap a little more and she was active. Saturday night was when I noticed her behavior change. She was on the cage floor and her eyes were closed. Sunday, she was the same and she also didn't really eat. When she climbed up to eat, she seemed very weak climbing. The color of her foot was also darker in color. Monday morning I found her lifeless on the cage floor  . It was tragic. You have me me feel better . I don't feel as guilty anymore.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Don't feel guilty, it probably wasn't caused by the environment. Cancer is basically caused by genetic damage, when the gene that controls the reproduction rate of cells is damaged and cells start reproducing at a too-fast, out of control rate. There are environmental factors that can cause this genetic damage. The chemicals and fumes that you're worried about could potentially cause lung cancer since they're inhaled, but it's not likely that they would have made it into her reproductive system. She wasn't exposed to x-rays, which can cause genetic damage deep in the body. 

Sometimes the chromosomes don't divide up correctly when cells are reproducing, and this causes the kind of cancer that just happens without being caused by any outside factor. This kind of malfunction will eventually happen to every living thing that doesn't die of something else first, and it's just a matter of chance as to whether it happens when you're in your first week of life or your 1,000th year of life. This is probably what happened to Cockena, and there's nothing that you could have done to prevent it. You gave her the best life that it was in your power to provide, and she loved you for it.


----------



## tiellytiel (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks! I don't feel guilty anymore. Sometimes I overanaylyze everything.


----------

